# Space Wanted for Caravan



## mrgoldfinder (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi All, 

Buenos Dias e Que Tal...

I have been touring France and Spain for 12 months, currently residing at Camping Didota, Oropesa Del Mar.

Problem is, my Internet Business has changed owners and I cannot get any funds out ($140,000).

My stay here at Oropesa ends June 30th and I will not be able to afford another camping site for Summer and I desperately need to park my caravan until the season finishes.

I am travelling South along the coast, next stop Altea, Alicante.

If not... Caravan For Sale...

I have a Camper to live in (Minibus conversion) and can use a campsite maybe once or twice a week with that...

Thanks, in anticipation... xx

Happy Days Goldfinder


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrgoldfinder said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Buenos Dias e Que Tal...
> 
> ...


:Welcome:

but :confused2:

why can you not just drive back to the UK now & not wait until the season finishes???

(if that was what you meant)


----------



## mrgoldfinder (Jun 16, 2013)

*reply*

Because I do not live in the UK...


----------



## mrgoldfinder (Jun 16, 2013)

I am touring Europe. No end date, no destination. In season, 'rent' is €30 -40 a night. Out of season it is €5 - 8 a night.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrgoldfinder said:


> Because I do not live in the UK...


it was the 'end of season' bit that made me think along those lines.....

have you thought of 'work for a parking space & food' - take a look at our *FAQs & useful info *thread - there are links there to various organisations for that kind of thing


----------



## mrgoldfinder (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, I 'work' online, just that one business has gone down and another has totally messed up, wrong time of year for me to lose 2 big incomes.
I still have a few more building.

And the problem remains, where do I put my caravan?

In fact, I had a successful children's metal detecting and gold panning business in blighty, not allowed here methinks.


----------



## mrgoldfinder (Jun 16, 2013)

Good idea but there is nothing I can see on this site that mentions 'working for parking and food'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrgoldfinder said:


> Good idea but there is nothing I can see on this site that mentions 'working for parking and food'


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

look for the section about voluntary work


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Didn't something similar to this blow up in a forum member's in the past?
This worries me. 
Feel free to delete my post if you find it inappropriate.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Didn't something similar to this blow up in a forum member's in the past?
> This worries me.
> Feel free to delete my post if you find it inappropriate.


yes I think it did

I don't know if mrgoldfinder is registered as resident etc etc - but I do remember someone doing much the same & NOT being registered / submitting tax returns etc, having all sorts of problems


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

It's not even that. I seem to remember someone who offered to let another person stay on his/her property and it seriously backfired. 

Then again, I am blonde and easily confused...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> It's not even that. I seem to remember someone who offered to let another person stay on his/her property and it seriously backfired.
> 
> Then again, I am blonde and easily confused...


hehe

I think I remember which one - might try to find the thread


----------

